# Elite Reptiles, Rugby. Opening soon



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi, Elite reptiles, Rugby will be opening soon! We are hoping to open in the next 8 - 10 weeks, we should have opened last january but unfortunately the shop we were going to lease fell through, we have now found another premesis and we should be getting the keys in the next couple of weeks, there is a lot of electrical, plumbing etc work to be done hence the time it will take to actually open. The shop will be at Central park, Rugby, it is a newly built retail park with plenty of parking and is 1 min from junction 1 of the M6. There are 2 of us involved , Kat Black who has been keeping reptiles and inverts for the past 10 years and myself Matt Allen who was untill last summer the manager of Northampton Reptile Centre for 8 years ( untill a very upsetting fall out with the owners) so some of you may know me. The plan is to be the best around, I know everyone says that but I guess you have to aim high and with my experience of the reptile trade ( I have seen the mistakes others and myself have made) I think we stand in good stead. If anybody has any questions, thoughts or opinions any feedback would be appreciated.
Matt


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Lol*

Can I Have A Job Lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one matt.. wondered what was the hold up lol..
will deffo come and have a nose once all is sorted.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bump:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bump:no1:


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I cant wait to come to the opening!


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Good luck with the opening. I will be over for a look about.


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

good to see things are on the up for you looking forward to coming for a nose around when open


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bump:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

:2thumb:


captaincaveman said:


> bump:no1:


on commission are we? :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck, will have to nip up one weekend:2thumb:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> :2thumb:
> on commission are we? :2thumb::2thumb:


 

:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


lol, nah, sure matt wont pay you anything... hehe
to be honest tho, its been a long time since a decent new shop has been opened.. something to look forward to


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

lets hope we can give our old "mates" at Northampton a run for their money.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

my mates? 
to be honest i didnt go in there that much recently.. 2 reasons for that,1 i buy anything i need online, and 2, i work when the shop is shut, and am in bed whens it open usually lol


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

To be honest mate I wouldnt call them my mates either, after 12 years together its sad that people cant stand in the same room as each other.


----------



## bugdude (Dec 5, 2007)

*yahoo*

hi matt i found it. hope i can find the shop as easy 
:lol2: 
picture gallery coming along nicely . what plans have you got for my drawing talents then , i saw your brain working over-time on sunday . good luck to all concerned in your new venture , c u soon . 
: victory:


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

we now have a website at Welcome to Elite Reptiles - , we have only started the front page so bare with us we will get there. Any and all coments are welcome
Matt


----------



## bugdude (Dec 5, 2007)

its a start matt well done . :2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi any news on an opening date for this Elite Reptiles yet??


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes at last there is, we now have the shop keys, as it is a new build shop there is a bit of work to do but we are hoping to open in 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

hi mat its great to see your opening a shop your were missed by alot of people from northampton looking forward to comeing over to your new shop and if you need anything let me no 
AND GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK 
ant


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

You got an open date sorted yet?

will definately be paying a visit, always good to see new rep shops opening up in the Northampton area :2thumb:


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

The opening date is sat august 9th, and i am really please to say that my old mate Garry who was at Northampton Reptile Centre has decide to come and join us, this is great news for us and those of you that know him will know what an asset he is.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt Northampton said:


> The opening date is sat august 9th, and i am really please to say that my old mate Garry who was at Northampton Reptile Centre has decide to come and join us, this is great news for us and those of you that know him will know what an asset he is.


 
garys a dude! he is always a pleasure to chat to and was the only reason I used to go to Northampton Reptile Centre. You've got a great guy coming to you!

P.S my OH wants a job with you!Lol!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

just realised that you asked for feedback on this thread, and noone has actually left any yet....

Elite is a great shop with a great range of livestock, the only critisism I can give is that you dont have any aboreal frogs:whistling2:

Anyway, think your doing a great job, keep it up!

:no1:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Went in yesterday, shy i know so did not want to say hi (was with my gf you came and asked if we where alright twice) So great shop, nice to see people asking if we need help etc. 
Nice layout to the shop (also what the space at the back for ??) 

An man i want that bullfrog lol.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

KJ Exotics said:


> Went in yesterday, shy i know so did not want to say hi (was with my gf you came and asked if we where alright twice) So great shop, nice to see people asking if we need help etc.
> Nice layout to the shop (also what the space at the back for ??)
> 
> An man i want that bullfrog lol.


 the space os for the parties that matt throws after hours:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

have been over to and it looks good,somewhere else for me to spend his money lol.:no1:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> the space os for the parties that matt throws after hours:Na_Na_Na_Na:



and for kat to kip on bags of woodchips afterwards! :whistling2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sarahssnakes said:


> have been over to and it looks good,somewhere else for me to spend his money lol.:no1:


will prob see you in there! its lovely to have somewhere friendly round here to go isnt it?


----------



## paul m (Aug 14, 2008)

hi Matt & Gang, nice to see you have opened up locally, been busy etc, will come and have a look and spend some dosh soon
all the best paul masters


----------

